# First turkey!



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

So my cousin Carol who has hunted all over the world! She's killed everything from a giraffe to white tails, mulies, elk, sheep, warthog and a whole bunch more but she never turkey hunted! So this morning we hit the woods at 0600. Birds gobbling their heads off about a hundred yards away, and some about.500 yards away! Long story short I called 6 gobblers to us, 5 stayed down in the bottom but this lone jake came on a string and the rest is history! Prolly thee best bird hunt I've ever experience! She's getting a full body mount of it !! 
Trying to get the video upload!!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

http://http://m.youtube.com/#/watch...ch?v=2DHyDfxHgZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Don't think the link works


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

